# Sidewing plow



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Had my first true test of the Sidewing plow today.

In a nutshell: the most productive thing I've added to my truck since the V plow.
Most of my lots it cut the time by 1/3 or more,
Here's a good example, I plow a Pizza Hut which is on a busy street, normally it takes about 5 swipes backing into traffic to clear the front entrance, with Sidewing 3. Sometimes I have to wait it (seems like an hour) 2-4 minutes for a break in traffic, so there's 6 minutes, at 3 minutes/wait saved 6 min X 30 lots= 3 hours!!
The Fisher V on front and the Sidewing are a perfect match, I clear a 12' piece of pavement in a single pass!! 
We got about 9" today, and the truck didn't seem to push any harder with the Sidewing down, because it casts the snow to the side, then plowing in the scoop position, and that worked well too, pushed the snow in the scoop position with the sidewing down, next pass was about 4' further then if I didin't have it. As the Fisher is only about 8' wide in the scoop position, I just gained 50% increase in productivity. Piling snow at the end of the run was the same hit the up button going into the bank, except now I hit the up button on the sidewing before backing up.
It does add about 18" to the right side of the truck, which takes some getting used to.
It lifts faster then my main plow, in and out are a little slow, but you don't need to retract it backing up.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

Congrats on the Sidewing. I've been seriously considering one, but have a couple of questions. Mainly, does it have a trip edge and what happens if the wing hits an object (like a tree). I'd be using it for small tree-lined roads with the ever-present trees and tree roots.


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

lets see some pics!


----------



## ceaman (Sep 19, 2001)

I spoke with them... 
got the video....
Just dont have the extra cash...


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

The wing is extended with a hydraulic cylinder and it also has a spring inside the tube, first the spring takes some of the abuse, a hard bank, tree etc, for a short distance, and the cylinder like the angle cylinder on a plow has a relief valve that opens at a set pressure which let's the wing collapse. The whole plow trips like a Meyer so if the cutting edge hit a rock the plow trips forward. The nice part you can remove it faster then a Minute Mount, the back cylinder attachs with a standard 2" trailer hitch, and 1 pin in the front, 2 disconnects on the rear cylinder and your away.
It's a super for roads, 1 pass in each direction, about 20 ' wide, and it likes a bit of speed winging back about 15-20 MPH it will throw snow!

Bill
I'll post some pics ASAP


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

*Pictures of Sidewing*

Herea picture of a walkway at a Pizza Hut that we have to clear, with the wing I can push most of it off with out putting the truck on the walk


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

*Sidewing pics*

This a rural driveway that I do, it's been plowed from the first of the season and the banks were about as high as I could get them with the EZ-V. The Wing is full up, and benching the sidebank. The next pic will show the front of the truck the bank is about 3' high!


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

*sidewing pic*

This is how much snow it's moving!


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

*Helping open roads for my DOT buddy*

The Dodge thinks it's bigger then it is!:waving:


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

*Here's the picture*

I goofed on the previous post

Bill


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

SWEET
That is truely an awesome setup.

Glad it works so well for ya,
Mark K


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Here's a pic plowing a lot, notice the EZ-V is in the scoop position and I'm piling ( always pile in the scoop), the wing is down, but when I take my next run I'n 3-4 feet further to the right then before, about a 40% increase in productivity. In fact today we got about 6" of new snow and normally my run today would have taken about 12 hours min., I did it in 9. Actually I thought I would have to take the wing off to do a couple of lots with lots ot parked cars, but I found that once I got use to it being there, it didn't make a whole lot of difference. I thought I would leave about 18" more on the left side next to a car, but found I was leaving only about 6" Power mirrors left side turned down on the pplow helped. It has exceeded my expections as what it could do to speed up my plowing bty 2 or 3 times. I think it will become the next big thing to hit the plow business since the V-Plow. I van now clear a 12" piece of pavement at 1/2 the cost of buying a Blizzard power plow, and still have my V.

Bill


----------



## mdb landscaping (Sep 29, 2000)

thats one awesome looking set up


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Looks great for sidewalks & windrows.

BTW: your left marker/signal on the plow is out.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Here's another this road usually takes 2 passes downhill then a 3rd coming back up, the area in front is a push-off and the road turns sharp right there, with the wing 1 pass down.

Bill
Thanks Got Grass a new bulb tomorrow.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

your mounting bracket setup looks awful low,do you find any issues with that?other than that it looks like a nice unit,good luck with it.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

No, when I first installed it I had a 6" drop hitch in the receiver, which I thought would be too low so I changed to a standard hitch, and it hasn't been any problem. ( haven't hit anything with it yet, and I haven't been aware of it hitting anything while plowing)

Bill


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

How about a pic of how it mounts to the thing in the bed. I guess that's what is lifting it?

Also where do I get info on this?


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

* nsmilligan *

Awsome ride man. It doesn't get much better then that, a V plow and a side wing.


----------



## Shaper (Jan 9, 2003)

Here's a site to check out a wing plow made for 1tons. 
www.hpfairfield.com I ran one of these wings for 5 years doing 7 miles of roads in a private subdivision. Its a very durable unit, basically a mini version of the big boys


----------



## dan deutekom (Feb 10, 2001)

Check out this site
http://www.norweb.se/sidewing/

This is an awesome piece of eqipment


----------



## SDlawndawg (Oct 9, 2002)

That's an impressive setup, nsmilligan.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

For information on the plow, dealers etchttp://www.sidewing.net

Bill


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

yea really nice setup and pictures...especially the one witht eh grader plowing behind you.


----------



## John Allin (Sep 18, 2000)

The sidewing people came to our facility just prior to winter and showed us the unit. It looks good, and we expect to go after some municipal work for next year (doing some roadways) - and planned on using their unit for that type work.

Good to hear about someone using it on a lot. I guess we'll now have to get one and try it out....

Do you notice an weakness in the springs on the passenger side of the truck after using the sidewing for a while ?? Have you had to modify the suspension set-up at all ??


----------



## sidewing (Dec 31, 2001)

*suspension question*

Our company truck has had Sidewing on it for almost 2 years now. We never take it off, and have put 110,000km (65,000 miles) on it in that time.

With a 3/4 ton truck a few hundred pounds on one side doesn't seem to a make much difference at all. Our truck goes down about an inch and a half when the plow is on, sits level when we take it off.

Hope this helps.

Reg McGuire
Sidewing Snowplows


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I haven't made any modifications to the suspension. I've been using it a lot plowing commercial lots, so I simply leave the wing extended, and the truck does lean a little bit to the right, I also usually carry 1000#s of salt for the spreader, while plowing, so I don't think the extra weight of the sidewing will have any effect on the truck springs. Last night we got about 8" of snow nice light fuffy stuff, and I shaved 3 hours of my normal time to do my route.
I bought the plow mostly because I had a number of roads (municipal park, and long laneways to the municipalities wells and pumping stations, but I'm finding new ways to use it on my commercial lots, and it's saving me as much time as I saved when I switched to a V-plow.

Bill


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

Just wondering about the plow blocking the rear side/ marker lights. I would think you would want to add a beacon on the bed corner to prevent some idiot from driving into you. It does block them correct? 

What would happen to the truck/plow, if you were backing up in a lot & cliped a curb with the wing? Say it was coming down pretty good, your backing up & clip a peninsula sticking out with just the wing. Has this happened before and what if any damage occured?

How much does the plow weigh & wouldn't it make sence to add some ballast such as sand bags to the left side of the bed?
Also are these a one size fit all thing? I notice it says how much snow you can move but how wide is the wing plow itself angled out?

Sorry about all the questions.


----------



## myo (Dec 2, 2002)

that is pretty awesome looking setup... congrats on the sidewing


----------



## dangerousdarren (Jan 13, 2003)

that is too cool, in the one pic it looks like you cut a wider path than that grader does! tha's a slick set-up


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Got Grass?
The plow edge is 13" off the ground when the plow is raised, and the rear hydrarlic cylinder and pusharm is on a standard 2" trailer hitch, so it's free to move fore and aft. I backed into snow banks, and the wing just rides up, so striking a curb backing up, I think the plow would just bounce up Also the plow raises very quickly, in fact so quickly it's hard to stop it part way up, it's easier to put it all the up and push the down (float) and stop it if you want in part way off the ground. I mounted a light on the light bar that points down and back right were the end of the plow is when it is extended, so I always turn this on when plowing at nite, it's so I can see where it is and others can see it to. The rear sidemarker light isn't totally blocked , you can still see it above the plow, and of course lowered it's fully visible.
I think it weights about 600#s Sidewing would lknow exactly, since I salt also I load the truck from the left side 80# bags, before I put the wing on I used to load from both sides, so I guess that adds a little ballast to the left, but the amount in lowers the right side of the Dodge is hardy noticable.
Right now there is just one size, but they're developing a larger model for 450 550 sized trucks.
The wing clears about 4' by itself, so with the 8.5 EZ-V on front I clear almost 12' of pavement in a single pass, so you can see why it's saving me so much time.

Bill


----------



## sidewing (Dec 31, 2001)

The plow and frame all in weigh closer to 750 pounds.

Some amount of that weight is the frame mount, which is of course right on the centreline of the truck, and in the middle of the truck between the axles.

Sidewing actually helps counterbalance your front plow, taking weight off the front axle.

We are selling one model right now, with a universal frame mount. This model has been mounted on everything from standard pickup trucks to 1-ton dumps. works well in each of those applications.

Reg


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

*sidewing*

I emailed your company last week and haven't gotten a return. I went to one of your listed dealers for information but he says he's not a dealer. I have a Mitsubishi FE HD, short w/b, with a 10' platform dump. I am running a Meyers 8' Poly plow. Will the Sidewing fit on this truck?????My fuel tank is on the right side and there is not much open frame for mounting anything.

Thanks......
Gene


----------



## sidewing (Dec 31, 2001)

Hi Gene:

We have passed along your name and contact info along to Coastal, who handle your area for us as a distributor. 

More specifically, I'm afraid I don't know for sure that we can mount a Sidewing on your truck. The frame mount is made to be universal, but even still some trucks are hard to fit.

Maybe you could email us some pictures of the right side frame of your truck, we will see what we think then. Otherwise, perhaps Coastal, who have installed several Sidewings, can determine the mounting options in person sometime. The frame mount really runs under the frame rail, so we should be able to sort something out.


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

sidewing - do they make a driver side or left side wing,if one is good,two must be better.


----------



## sidewing (Dec 31, 2001)

Hi Wyldman:

We have not as yet made a left-side wing. It wouldn't be too hard though, something we are examining for next year.

We have lot of interest in Sidewing from municipalities, and they have a lot of interest in a wing for the left-side to clear road shoulders.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

I called the local dealer in Albany, NY and they quoted $3300. installed. Is this about right? Would it be hard to install? They wouldnt quote me an uninstalled price.


----------



## landscaper3 (May 2, 2000)

Coastal Metal fab carries these. www.sandspreader.com
They are the makers of Down Easter spreader, there shop is a 45 minute drive from ours. Cost $2850


----------



## affprop (Apr 14, 2002)

landscaper3 I was just at Coastal Fab. yesterday and they quoted me 3295.00 installed. but a very impressive unit Im going to put one on my one ton next week. Also where are you from Im from Lebanon have accounts in Sanford and Rochester NH.


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

why is the sidewing plow in the pictures different from the one in the website. The website seems to be a larger wing than the smaller straight plow in all your pics. I'm really interested. We have 3 large parking lots that take us 2-4 hours each with a single truck( typical 4" snow)


----------



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

*Hey Reg!*

I sent e-mail last week to sidewing and got no reply. I have a 2001 F-250 diesel with 3 tool boxes,( weatherguard cross box and 2 weatherguard saddle boxes) how would the lift arm mount? I really wouldnt like to have to remove the side tool box for the winter as we use this truck for service work (electrician).


----------



## gd8boltman (Dec 18, 2002)

How Much????????????


----------



## sidewing (Dec 31, 2001)

*sidewing mount and blade size*

Hi CPSS:

I think we did reply, but privately to your email address. It may not have gotten through, I'll check and resend.

It would be hard to mount our lifting frame to your truck without removing at least the side box. Cross boxes can be worked around sometimes, normally on long box trucks. The side box on the right side is exactly where our lifting frame goes.

You are looking at the European website, he uses a different blade shape than we do. Our plow is much heavier duty in every area than the European model, as the trucks used in North American plowing are much heavier than the small trucks used in Europe. Our website is www.sidewing.net, FYI.

GDBoltman- please contact Bruce Zuleger, our distributor for Wisconsin, for a price quote. You can get his number from our website, or email me.

Thanks,

Reg


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Hi CPSS
Just a thought, are you looking at www.sidewing.net for your pics, or the european site. The pics I posted are of the plow I just purchased, the actual wing is 8' long, of course the Dodge just makes it look smaller  I added the sidewing to my equipment because I wanted to make more money, and spend less. I seriously considered a Blizzard 810, but that meant buying a complete new plow and mounting system, and either buying a new truck and hiring another operator, plus I live on a country road which means I need a V-plow to get to work some mornings.

Bill


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

If all goes as planned a couple of us are going down to Lucky's Trailer Sales in So. Royalton, VT to look at the Sidewing they have on one of their trucks on Monday. I doubt I can do anything with one this year as teh equipment budget is pretty well drained, but I'm thinking possibly next summer I may buy into one.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

All this talk of side wings has got the gears turnin in my head,a little noisy,but turnin just the same!i got a few private roads were that would be an asset and could probably get a few more,nsmilligan,thanks for the reports,keep'em coming,Alan,from a fellow steel workers view let me know what ya think,is it gonna hold up?


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Putting an MPT u-edge on this weekend. I have had an issue with the nose of the plow sometimes digging in on gravel, and this should cure it. So far the sidewing has performed way above my expectations. I've tried using it in different ways to see how much faster I can work. Here's one that works well, angle the front plow to the left, with the sidewing down to plow driveways 1 pass will clear 12', kinda like a 12' V plow! Also now that I'm used to it, I found that only lose a few inches on the right getting close to things ( with the 8.5 EZ-V) as the front plow is wider then the truck This is with the sidewing tucked in. I thought I would have to take it off to plow some of my accounts in order to get close to parked cars etc, but it's actually helps leaving it on as it makes me much more aware of the right side of the truck, and I leave only about 6" more snow between me and the car. Anyways I save enough time that if I have to I'll turn around and come at it from the left side. I've increased my productivity by at least 25%
Hope to hear from anyone else who's had a chance to try one.

Bill


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Bill,

The highway dept. that I sub to cuts 45s on the leading edge of the wings to prevent them digging in.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

The sidewing has a 45 on the leading edge, but it's when it's tripped, and laying down that the front edge of the cutting edge can catch, but the u-edge being 1 1/2 " thick verses 1/4 or so, plus its flexibility should make it much smoother on gravel.

Bill


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Here's a pic of the sidewing with the MPT u-edge on it. It really quieted the plow down on gravel, and it scarps as well as the carbides on the V-plow.

Bill


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Here's one of the lift frame, it really doesn't interfere with the box of the truck, the hydrlyic unit is mounted to the lift frame, sorry for all the snow, but I haven't seen the floor of the bed since Xmas!


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

very nice setup


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Just got in a load of Sidewings from Bruce Zooliger in WI. Have had snow since they came in and havent had a chance to start the install on my truck yet. 

The crating is super and the wings are well built. Can't wait to get one on. Lots of interest here in the area. 

Mulligan is right about them being the real deal for moving off snow.

Picts and posts of the install as they happen. Jerre


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Jerre

Two things I did when I installed mine, that you may want to consider:
First I have a liner in the box & I wanted to keep it, so I cut 4 washers from 1 1/2 " heavy wall pipe about 1" thick, and then cut 1 1/2" holes in the bedliner with a hole saw, and installed them under the lift frame mounts between them and the floor of the truck, and it works well.
Second because my Dodge only has 1 battery and I was always going to install a 2nd, because of the amount of plowing I do, with the EZ-V and electric spreader, I installed a 2nd battery in the box of the truck just in front of the power pak for the sidewing, in a marine battery box, and wired it to the Sidewing power pak. I ran an 8 gauge wire to another continous duty solenoid I mounted under the hood, wired to the accesory circuit on the truck and then to the primary battery. I don't think it's a necessity, as the sidewing is almost an instant up when you press the lift button, and I don't retract the wing backing up, just when I'm through using it at that site.

Good luck, and I'm sure you will find that new ways to plow lots to make use of the sidewing, like using it with the Blizzard in its scoop position, you just start the next pass about 4 feet over, or to do driveways in one pass, angle the front plow to the left, and put the wing down, a 12' wide V-blade!!, you just have to clean up the little bit between the pile and the wing, on the right side.

Bill


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Bill, 

Thanks for the install info. Got mine installed and put picts on another thread. Should have put them here though.

I liked the quick connect that they provided for the power but I added another one for the controller. Did a little rewiring there. The power runs to the power plug all the time so I under hood mounted a solenoid and trigger that from the control.

This is a similar set up to what we use for the back blades and the plow blades when a guy has a winch. This way his winch power cable is only live when he triggers a switch from in the cab. It allows the use of the front or the back power source for the winch and only hot when turned on. The rest of the time it's used with the plow control.

I used the blue power wire from the control to send power back to the side wing for a spot light over the side. Really lights things up.

Other than that the unit sits in the bed like yours shows.


FINALLY got some real snow to try the wing out the last two days.

Not as much as most of NY and CT are getting but 3-6" of slushy wet snow.

Here's the scoop. Running an 810 BLIZZARD on the front and a SIDEWING on the passenger side this is how it ran.

I started out with moderate plowing 2-10mph.

Running 810 alone and discharging to the right taking a full blade the truck tries to push the front end to the left. Remember this is heavy wet snow taking 9'+pass leaving about a 12" windrow.

Running the Sidewing alone the rear end starts to push to the left and leaves about a 10"-12" windrow laying it out.

Running both blades together the truck runs straight as an arrow down the road. Cleaning 12'-13' per pass.

You could tell the difference when you lifted either blade. The truck would take about 20 yards to start to push to the side.

This was fairly consistant front or side blade.
I did about 15 miles of total running in a variety of depths and wet conditions much of it run over already by vehicles. No extra weight in the truck and in...............2WD.

I put it in 4WD and tried it again. Less side push with either blade but you could still feel it.

The trick was to run them both and keep them full. 

It was nice to be able to clear 20-24' in 2 passes without a problem.

I re ran some of the areas to shelf them but only had about a 10" windrow so it was only taking about 4" off. The Sidewing didn't even know it was pushing that.

I did notice that with the side wing as well as a straight blade you find a perfect speed for each snow condition. When you hit that speed it was awesome. The truck and plow's just felt like they were crusing down the road and the snow flew off the end of the Sidewing with just a little windrow because the front blade was laying it out into and past the sidewing and the sidewing was throwing it off into the berm/ditch area's.

Anyone who pushes roads / driveways and lanes should definatly look at one.

As for parking lots----------12'-13' per pas on a standard truck.....NUFF SAID.

To the Sidewing crew.....Thanks for a super product. I look forward to seeing updates and constant improvements.

Jerre


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Jerre

Here's a really neat trick I learned with the sidewing, it was on a road earlier this winter that was drifted in with hard packed snow about 18" deep.
First of all the truck wouldn't push the snow with the front blade, angled, so I put the Fisher in the V position, and pulled the wing in about 1/2 way.
The truck pushed the V through the snow, and the sidewing cleared an extra 2 ' or so , about a 10' opening with no extra effort. Also angling the front blade to the left, with the wing down and , extended, will clear a full width pass in heavier snow, and keep the truck straight, super for long drives.
The more I use it the more ways I find to save time and money.
Also I would recommend a MPT u-edge especially for dirt roadways, I found it really quieted the plow down, and on paved streets those nasty storm drains, that tend to trip the plow don't.


Bill


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Bill, Thanks for the tips.

Ran it straight with the 810 to 10' and the wing out. Moved alot of snow. Tried it with the front blade discharging to the left and the truck did the spins.............This is some wet sloppy stuff were pushing off. Think 30-32deg F with rain, big snow flakes, little flakes, granular stuff all mixing together. Typical Erie fall and spring snows. This stuff was fun with the V plow too. ( yes I still run one from time to time )

I found it did best with both dumping to the right. The front to the left will probably be great with most snow. 

I couldn't resist grabbing the 8611 for a couple of passes. Think I'm going to have to extend the side tube and get an offset trailer hitch to get an extra foot from the side of the truck.

I'm probably going to take the advice on the U edge but haven't decided on the MTP or the Superior edge for it yet. Been running both on trucks this winter in side by side plowing. Each has it's own good's and bad's.

Jerre


----------



## speedracer241 (Oct 13, 2001)

Some very good information here, thanks guys.
I just wish I had the lot size (and truck size) to justify owning one.
So far I am the only plower in town with Pro Wings. My partner is amazed by the ammount of time the wings save he will have them by next season,too.
If I had the lot sizes or some roads to plow, I would own a Sidewing Plow on your testimonies alone. The lots here are kinda small.

Thanks for your posts,
Mark K


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Bill,thanks for all the good info on the wing plow. It is nice to hear from a fellow contractor on how well it works,more so an advertisement. It looks like the wing plow will work with my Snow ex spreader,does it protrude real far into the bed of the pickup? If it will fit with my spreader,Id like to get one for next season on the Ram,if it works out,ill get them for everything. If it saves 25% on your routes it doesn't take long to easily pay for that wing plow.Not only that ,but i have some long lanes,that the banks get real high on,after this year,I realized i need a way to push them back further,the wing plow definitely could do that.it would allow me to push those windrows back further from the get go.As it is now i have to put the truck on the edge of the drive,which can be dangerous,go to far,and your off the edge,the wing plow would be the way to go.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

John

Both the power pak and the lift arm protrude 11" from the inside of the box rail. The power pak Mount could be easily modified to move it, but you are stuck with the lift arm. It also about 8" above the bed rail, and mine could be lowered about 2" or raised 2 to 6" with the adjustments available on the mount. This should give you some idea if there would be interference with the spreader.

Bill


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Thank you for measuring Bill. I think it will be real close with the snow ex spreader,but the bradford will be just fine.It figures the snow ex is in the Dodge.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

John, I found that the lift unit could be moved closer to the side rail and lowered to sit with the lift arm right above the rail ( 1/4- 1/2" ) clearance.

I haven't put in any of the Snow-Ex 6000 or 8000 units yet. If I had one available I'd go check clearance on it for you. Hope to get some in for next year as there is more interest in the lighter poly unit. From the specs I have on the unit with it squaring off on the side you may still be able to tuck the lift frame in and sit the spreader off to the drivers side against the wheel well and have enough room.

I wish I would have had the wing at the beginning of the season it would have really helped with my driveways and roads. I got lucky Monday and was able to help out a couple of twp. guys because the roads have gone to pot and the big trucks were sinking in. Didn't do my driveway cause it was too soft in places and I got the 4wd to get in and out.

Jerre


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

Jerre. the snow ex unit is about 45-46" wide at the base,and it goes straight up.there is only an inch or so on each side of the unit between the wheel wells . I think i should slide it to the drivers side anyway if i use the wing to try to offset the weight of the wing.The snow ex doesn't leave a lot of room to work with.It doesn't look like I have the room from the picture,but I may be wrong.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

John,
You may be right on your Dodge. On my F350 I've got 46" from the Drivers wheel well to the angles on the base of the frame. I could squeeze about another 1-2" by moving the mount over like I listed above. The new mount being worked on should give a little more room. The time savings in plowing would be worth the time to modifty or play with the install.

p.s. there's always plasma.LOL

Jerre


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

*810 to 8611?*

Jerre, you said you pushed with the 810 then you swaped out the 8611. Am I missing something? I thought that the two were NOT interchangeable (mounting that is). Please justify the statement. Thanks.

Regarding the SnowEx spreader situation and clearence. IF you were to figure out how to load the spreader into the bed from the top instead of sliding it in. Then you may be able to rework the spreader frame to allow clearence. Just a thought.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

A wise man once said anything is possible with plasma. 

Honestly, The current mount for the 8611 is the same as the 760HD, 800HD, and 810. so if your truck is set up right you can run it. The 8611 is designed in the 450 class and bigger. I just have the front of my F350 resprung.

As for installing the spreader there is enough room to slide it in from the rear but another option is from the top with a loader/skidder/tree and rope.

Problems breed solutions.

Jerre


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

Being a Blizzard virgin, I was just going but what the factory reps had told me. Your right though. Problems breed solutions and a good Plasma torch can make anything possible! I'm seriously looking forward to running these new Blizzards! I put in my order for 10 plows and will becoming the next dealer in central Missouri! Bring em on boys


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Highpoint, Welcome to the team and enjoy painting the town Blizzard White. You'll love the plow's. The new single cyl that we ran most of the season was Simply Awesome. Like I said earlier in the thread I wish I had the Sidewing sooner or we got more snow to run it in. They are a great combo for moving snow.

Bill's got the idea with the V plow for the longer drives you can V the front and use the wing to add to the width. I thought it was interesting though how if there was enough snow to push the front plow ( long drives or heavy push ) it would push the rear plow but if you used both they counteracted each other and kept the truck running straight. Both methods work and I'm sure we'll find other ones and so will everyone else who tries them. The side wings are too versitile to avoid looking at them.

Are you in the industrial park in Columbia or more in town. Kinda know the place as the Wife did University of M in Columbia as a Grad student. If i'm down that way again I'll have to look you up.


----------



## Highpoint (Oct 19, 2000)

It will take time to cover the town with white. I'm looking forward to the challenge. I'm currently south of town but will be moving to a better location. Looking for a spot along the I-70 corridor. Want the masses to be able to see my sign! Not to mention my clients both new an old being able to get to me during a storm. Main roads get plowed first you know. Will be going to Blizzard HQ on May 8 and 9 for technical training. Can't wait to check out the country up north. Hear the terrain is completely different.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Do you have a pic or a website, haven't heard of this unit. Sidewing has a larger model slated for production 450-550 series trucks, 18" longer

Bill


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

I smell tranny fluid.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Santo

Nope, just money!payup 

Bill


----------



## Santo (Sep 3, 2003)

I see driveshaft with yolk


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

I see egg on face (yolk?).


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Poor guy probably wants a demo of that too. Maybe I can ship some egg yolks down there.

Jerre


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

That's a good one Jerre. 

Thankfully there are people willing to try new things, otherwise we'd still be angling plows manually. I am usually quite willing, also, but I sort of got burned on some software that I will be replacing in the near future, so I'm a little gunshy right now.

Keep up the testing Bill and Jerre and thank you for giving us your results.


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

I really like the idea of a side wing, but It looks like I would have to drive halfway across the coutry to find a dealer. I am also wondering what the price is?


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Micah79

PM Sidewing, he's registered here, I'm sure he would provide a dealer name and suggested retail.

Bill


----------



## micah79 (Aug 31, 2003)

I did that already. I guess he doesn' want a sale. He was on here yesterday too.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

I just PM'd you the e-mail address, I think sidewing may be like me, guilty of not scrolling all the way down to see that there's a pm waiting 

Bill


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Bill, I have popup for the shop computer. Had it at home too but the settings are off due to a little storm. ( like we needed more water here ). It's kinda nice because it pops up at logon.

Talked to Greg Blair at Superior today. Should have some U for the Side wing shortly. I'll let you know how it holds up in comparrison. Jerre


----------



## jiriki87 (Aug 26, 2003)

Sidewing in Colorado???'s

A dealer in CO contacted me this fall, but never sent the info I requested. How much did you guys pay for your's installed. I have a 2000 F-350 diesel, with Boss V nose and I think she needs a sidewing. Thoughts, pictures, new stories.

thanks, 
Peter


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Try contacting Jerre Heyer above he 's a dealer in Erie Pa, ot try this linkhttp://www.sidewing.net I bought mine in Canada,so I can't give you a price

Bill


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

*ns Milligan*

Bill now all you need is a Blizzard 810. Sold out though. Sell you one next year.

Dave. Blizzard dealer, Sackville N.S.


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

BIll, what's a ballpark price on the sidewing? How long is the install?


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Welcome to Plowsite,

Del Equipment in Moncton is the Maritimes distributor, I think your looking at around $4000, I'm in the Valley, if you ever want to look at one.

Bill


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Dave,
I spoke to you in the fall, but I had already ordered the Horst Welding plow, I'm still interested in a Blizzard, especailly if they produce the 912.

Bill


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

*nsmilligan*

Yes I believe we talked earlier in the year. Going to be a dealer for sidewing i think. pass it around. We'll stock parts service, etc


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

*ns milligan*

Yes come see me. If that one comes out I'll give you a deal on the very first one.


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Here's a pic of the Sidewing at work, a couple of weeks ago, the V is carrying a lot of snow, and the sidewing is clearing a path about 4' further over, sure speeds up lot times

Bill


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

Here's another


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

*nsmilligan.*

Yes, would like to see one first. Give me directions to your place and I'll pop up.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

*nsmilligan*

Might have been the conditions but noticed in that picture doing parking lots that your front blade was not cleaning right down to the pavement and would rquire another pass. You seem to be a person that translate time into money and this is true. Like to show you how the Blizzard 810 cleans right down to bare. Think its the weight. (950 lbs.) When I come to see the sidewing I'll bring the 810. Noticed the same for the sidewing. Is it heavy enough or do you think adding some weight would help. Again it may have just been the conditions that day. Look forward to metting you. Dave.


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

Bill

I would like your address as well. I make it up there a few times a year and wouldn't mind checking it out. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

*badranman*

Come out and see the Blizzard models. Have some of each. 865-4656

Dave.


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

Blizzard makes sidewings? Do you live on Wilson Lake Drive? I believe I saw you in Nov when I was handing out flyers.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

*badranman*

Yes. Wilson lake drive. No Blizzard does not make sidewings. I'm negotiating now for a sidewing dealership. Have all blizzards now and a new line coming in two weeks. Rear mounted pull plows for plowing right up to garage doors, loading docks etc. Putting one on our trucks. You may be interested in them. Will demo for you.
Factory will soon be out so don't hesitate. 865-4656

Get Wide


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

Bolts, Well I already have a Boss, not in the market for a front plow as of right now. If I get a chance I'll stop in and check them out. 
Thanks


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

*badranman*

Also in about 2 weeks we will have our first rear mounted pull plows. for getting right in to dead end situations,loading docks etc. I'm sure you get the drift. Didn't realy mean that. It just came out.


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

Bolts,

What make are the pull plows? Are they hydraulic down pressure or their own weight on a chain?


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

This thread has provided a ton of info. I wasn't even considering a sidewing, but the more I read the more I thought about certain accounts and the frustration of not being as efficient as we would like to be.

These plows are a definite possibility for next season.

A 12' pass is good but we have been using the 16' Vee LOL!


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

*badranman*

snow man with down preesure


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

*north country*

could you give more inormation on a 16 foot V ?????


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

*Bolts*

Good, that's the one I was interested in. I'll probably give you a call in the new year, hope to see one in person soon. Thanks.

I think North Country was referring to the 8 foot straight blade and sidewing making for a 12 foot pass.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

*badranman*

Which one?? Snowman ? Putting one on one of our trucks as soon as it gets here and out to work. Good by backdragging with a front plow. Dangerous backing up any more than you have to. Factory is getting low so don't hesitate.


----------



## badranman (Dec 22, 2003)

*Bolts*

Yes, the snowman back blade.


----------



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: north country*



> _Originally posted by Bolts Indus. _
> *could you give more inormation on a 16 foot V ????? *


Its when you run 2 trucks side by side like a v plow in the scoop mode. Years ago I had thought I invented this method when I used to go out with my dad to do condominiums lots.Actually they used to be called garden apartment.Anyways as long as it wasn't wet stuff it would save us hours of work. I don't remember what my dad used to call it but it was a popular wrestlers name or saying or move at the time.This was back in the late 70's


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

*ih82plow*

That was informative and interesting. Thanks. Two Blizzard 810.s would give you a 20 V in that case. Might try that sometime. We used to do that at the rink when we did it with hand plows. OOPs just gave my age away.


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Re: north country*



> *NC could you give more inormation on a 16 foot V ????? *





> _Originally posted by ih82plow _
> *Its when you run 2 trucks side by side like a v plow in the scoop mode. Years ago I had thought I invented this method when I used to go out with my dad to do condominiums lots.Actually they used to be called garden apartment.Anyways as long as it wasn't wet stuff it would save us hours of work. I don't remember what my dad used to call it but it was a popular wrestlers name or saying or move at the time.This was back in the late 70's *


ih82plow, you've got it! The pictures I posted are a storage unit we do, after the blower crew does the edge of the building and the doors we can clean each run in one pass using two trucks in a V position. This snowfall was heavy so we had to take a second cleanup run. It saves a ton of time though. I actually meant the original post to be humorous, but we really use that technique. - michael


----------



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

North country how are the trails by you I have some fellow's from work heading up to your area on friday morning for some sledding.

When you first used this were you copying from some or did you think you made it up as I thought I had made it up?

there is a ton of times I am doing my own lot thinking if I just had my dad in a truck next to me I would save hours work and a hundred pass's with him there.I almost went with a V for the scooping capabilities but decided against it because of the added weight.I have seen some one on this site with a picture of his truck with these wings on it.I have to find them again and see if that would be a good solution for me.I am not looking for the added width just the scooping.I have a push thru lot that I have to peel it off a fence on both sides and it takes forever to keep running thru the lot angel to the left then run again angle to the right well you get the idea if I had a scoop or two trucks I would save a ton of pass's


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

*ih82plow*

Have you not heard of the Blizzard 810 .

One man, one truck operation. Blizzardplows.com

PS: nice to see some one show respect for their father.


----------



## ih82plow (Dec 23, 2003)

*Re: ih82plow*



> _Originally posted by Bolts Indus. _
> *Have you not heard of the Blizzard 810 .
> 
> One man, one truck operation. Blizzardplows.com
> ...


I just went to there web site cool product but I just had a new plow installed in august I may have entertained the idea but for now I am set for the next five years Actually with the new style plow I haver western ultra mount I may be set for the next twenty years It seems as tho it will re mount on a differnt truck quite easey

And thanks for the comment Mt dad is the greastest.He has taught me so much about being honorable and moral.I hope I am able to pass it on to my children.He was never a smart buisness man but what he lacked in knowlede of making profits he made up in in pure determanation and was a definate workaholic.


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

*Necessity*

ih82plow - Necessity is the mother of invention: Some people just think alike..... We were strategizing two new properties at the beginning of the season, both were self storage units, both over 300 units w/ long runs. All doors had to be clean, none of us are running V's and we needed to make up some time at these properties. The owner wanted us to sharpen our pencil a little, so we had to take another look at efficiency for these units. We thought this would be the best solution and it has worked well thus far, the owners say it's the best service they have ever had there, with the increased efficiency we can spend more time on the details for the same money! You and your father had it right..

To Bolts Indus.'s point, I am very impressed with the 810, we actually just got a bunch of lit from Blizzard. I want to run a couple Blizzards next year, I can't wait. Currently we run almost all Fisher - We are fairly close to Maine you know!

ih82plow - Tell your friends we had about 2" of rain today! It is a MESS up here. They are calling for some light flurries today (Christmas), but not enough to recover from all this water, I'm talking about flood level water.

After all the snow we have had already, it's amazing to have had two major rain storms in the middle of the season. It really hurts the removal business $$$. It has been so warm the days it rained that we didn't even generate salting revenue.


----------



## Bolts Indus. (Dec 22, 2003)

*North Country*

You will not regret getting an 810. As far as the weather. My snow philosophy tells me if you don't get the snow now you will get twice as much or more from Jan. on. Just gonna mean a lot of looooooong hours ahead. Mother nature also says pay me now or pay me later. ( with interest)

Check out Sidewing.com. Going to get one. Maybe be a dealer.


----------



## NNJSnow (Feb 16, 2002)

North Country maybe time for a skidsteer and box plow? heh the method you got going seems to work quite well. Never thought of something like that, good idea for some situations.


----------



## North Country (Nov 14, 2003)

NNJSnow Yes it does work for us right now, but it looks like a skidsteer next season. 

Our contract with the owners gives us the option to wait until the tail end of the storm to do the two storage unit properties, so 5 or 6 trucks and a blower crew will be there at the same time; with all that labor on one property, works well. Next season when the routes change someone will be assigned those properties and it will be time to leave a piece of equipment on site. - michael


----------



## jiriki87 (Aug 26, 2003)

Not to beat a dead horse, but I have some questions.

I'm seriously considering buying a sidewing for my 2000 F-350, Boss V. It is an extended cab short-bed (7 foot bed).

I'm curious about you guys thoughts on installation. I would like to install it myself. Do I need special tools and a masters to follow the instructions to get it in correctly? I can follow instructions, but are these only intended for a master ASE TECH?

Any help would be great, 
Thanks, Peter


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

The install is no harder then a front plow, there's a littke more cable routing to the back bed, that you have to figure out the best way around. Mounting the front plow frame to the truck is easlier if you have a buddy to help;

Bill


----------



## jiriki87 (Aug 26, 2003)

nsmilligan, 
Thanks for the reply. So all in all it shouldn't be too hard. The overall frame assembly looks pretty straight forward. Is the bed mount and the under the bed mount near the cab difficult to do? The company quoted me 3600 dollars U.S with a 580 dollar discount not installed= 3120 U.S. Think I should undertake this myself with my brother or spend the extra $'s and have it installed?

Thanks for the input, Peter


----------



## nsmilligan (Dec 21, 1999)

No if you have some help, the brackets that hold the lift frame to the bed are much the same as fastern a 5th wheel trailer mount in. Mounting the front mount to the frame may require drilling a hole or 2. I think if you would feel comfortable being able to mount a front plow on a truck then you shouldn't have a problem with it. 

Bill


----------



## 04superduty (Jan 9, 2004)

I checked on sideplows web site and the closest dealer is in Erie PA, about 360 miles. Does anyone know of a dealer or possible dealer closer. Im close to Kalamazoo MI. Not sure i would want to have to drive that far if something goes wrong.


----------



## jiriki87 (Aug 26, 2003)

Well i bit the bullet and purchased a new sidewing plow yesterday in Denver. Hard to picture it working when it was 60 degrees there yesterday. I drove the dealers demo truck so I atleast have a little feel for it. I left Stbt Springs CO yesterday and it was -5 degrees, got to denver and it was atleast 60 degrees. A bit of a difference. Hope to install it this week. I'll post pics when its finished. I have plenty of snow banks to windrow. The snow banks in the county that I plow are already 3-4 feet tall. Hopefully sideplow will help consideralbly with this.

Peter


----------



## hotsprings77 (Sep 8, 2003)

Help, the instructions and diagrams for the sidewing are absolutely pathetic. Does any one have and exploded views or diagrams of the the mounting for the sidewing???? It seems like the large threaded mount to the support cylinder is too small, it is threaded, but it just slips in and out of the cylinder.

Any pics or suggestions would be great.

Thanks, Peter

any one in colorado installed one of these???

970-846-8178


----------



## sidewing (Dec 31, 2001)

Hi Hotsprings77:

Sorry to hear you are having trouble with our installation instructions.

Our newer version has exploded diagrams, part-by-part, might be easier for you. I know a number of people have self-installed using them lately, seemed to go okay for them.

I can try to email them to you if you PM me your email address. Or, send me your mailing address and I will Fedex them out tomorrow.

You can also call our 1-866-755-2244 number, and someone there should be able to also give you some help.

Kind regards,

Reg McGuire
Sidewing


----------



## QMVA (Oct 9, 2003)

Can you put a sidewing on a C3500 duelly dump box


----------



## Mrplowguy (Dec 25, 2003)

QMVA
I have been looking at the Tenco husky series low pro side wing. They say its made for one tons. I am getting a 3500 with the duramax/allison set up in the fall.


----------



## sidewing (Dec 31, 2001)

Hi QMVA:

Sidewing fits one-ton dually dump trucks. Just FYI, I have attached a picture of an F550 Ford recently equipped with a 9' Fisher X-blade and Sidewing so you can see what that combination might look like (sorry, I know it's a Ford!).

Reg McGuire
Sidewing


----------



## jiriki87 (Aug 26, 2003)

sidewing, nsmilligan, Help!!!

I'm having problems with the sidewing I bought last week. The subframe assembly (updated one) looks good, but the instructions, rather picture do not help. Do I drill 4 holes per front and rear in order to assemble this to my frame?????????

CAll me at 970-846-8178 thanks, Peter


----------



## schockservices (Apr 13, 2009)

that is a damn sweet machine addition more pics where can a guy get info on that model???


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Last post on this thread was 2004. From all I can find it seems sidewing has gone out of business in the states. I can't find anything out about them. website hasn't worked for years. Too bad, as I am still interested in their setup


----------

